

Ask HN: What browsers do you support? - olalonde

What browsers do you support? How do you use to test against the browsers you support?
======
rtp
IE6+, Firefox, Chrome, Safari, Opera.

Suggestion to avoid falling into the trap of wasting a huge swath of time on
fixing stuff for IE: test often. Really often. Test your approach as soon as
you can, so that if you find that your approach isn't working, you'll catch it
early and can avoid using the same approach in the future and have to fix it
everywhere once noticed.

------
random42
We use Flex. So, browser compatibility/testing is not an issue for us.

